# [Heisec] Gulli:Board gehackt : Angriff auf Nachfolgeforum mit gestohlenen Passwörtern



## Newsfeed (5 September 2017)

Das Ex-Warez-Portal Gulli:Board wurde zur Zielscheibe eines Datenbank-Hacks. Mit den erbeuteten Login-Daten attackierte der Angreifer den Gulli-Nachfolger ngb.to. Der reagierte mit einem kompletten Passwort-Reset. Der Gulli steht hingegen noch offen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

